# PORTAL, a YA Time Travel Fantasy



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Twilight meets The Time-Travelers Wife! --Stephen Windwalker (Kindle Nation)

Red Adept Annual Indie Awards 2010 Runner Up --Red Adept Reviews

Favorite Frugal Finds of 2010 --The Frugal eReader

"Portal...when love's just the beginning of the story" --KindleObsessed






A Brand New Free Kindle Nation Short - A Letter and Excerpt from THE PORTAL CHRONICLES

http://tinyurl.com/PortalKN

*Description:*

Come find me two years ago....

Six words that propelled ice hockey playing tomboy, Arizona, into an alternate dimension. In one moment, she went from being a varsity hockey player in New Jersey to a glamorous cheerleader in California. She found herself with a new dad. She found herself in a new life. One that she had apparently lived in always. Everyone knew her as Arizona Darley, but she wasn't.

She was Arizona Stevens. She knew she had to find her way back to her real life.

Then she met Kellan....

PORTAL is the story of the repercussions of Arizona's mother, Olivia, attempt at creating a perfect world for herself and her children. Arizona's quest for answers threatens to undermine the seemingly perfect world that her mother has so carefully constructed.

PORTAL is the first book of the Portal Chronicles. This book will appeal to the same audience as Twilight and Evermore.

 Review from Amazon:

4 of 4 people found the following review helpful:
5.0 out of 5 stars Intriguing sci-fi romance, February 15, 2010
By Keith Robinson (Chickamauga, GA, United States) - See all my reviews

PORTAL is a sci-fi romance with well-fleshed characters and an intriguing plot. Normally, a novel in the romance genre would be of no interest to me at all (being a guy and all!) but PORTAL managed to keep my interest throughout thanks to its main character, Arizona, and its fascinating sci-fi plot involving time travel and alternative dimensions. There's such a careful balance of sci-fi versus romance that both genre readers will enjoy it equally. I'd be hard pushed to say which genre comes through the strongest, and in this regard it reminds me slightly of The Time Traveler's Wife, another story that's hard to pigeonhole and one that wouldn't work if either the sci-fi or the romance was taken away.

There's a lot to think about after the book ends. All the complexities of the "experiment" are finally laid out for the readers (and poor Arizona) to see, and yet you come away with your head spinning -- in a good way. The best kinds of movies and novels are those that leave you with something to ponder, and PORTAL certainly does that. And the fact that there's a forthcoming sequel, EQUILIBRIUM, due in Summer 2010, is something of a no-brainer -- there's plenty more story waiting to be explored yet!

Not wanting to give away spoilers, I was happy with Arizona's decision at the end and think it would have been unrealistic for her to choose otherwise. Still, part of me wanted her to "take the plunge" and choose the other option, because what a great story that would make! Maybe that's what we have to look forward to in EQUILIBRIUM... or maybe the author will take us in a new direction altogether. There are so many possibilities, especially after the Epilogue, which almost came out of left field and really throws a sinister spanner in the works. Roll on Book II!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Review on Amazon

*Fantasy and romance extraordinaire*, March 21, 2010
By A. Wolfe (Toronto, Ontario) - See all my reviews

Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Portal (Paperback)

Well written, thought provoking and reminiscent of George Orwell's 1984. I would highly recommend this book for readers of all ages.The plot is intriguing; the characters are well developed, credible and real; the writing is flowing, detailed and envelopes you into fantasy, romance and action and even turns into a thriller.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Another Review on Amazon

*A Mesmerizing Glimpse of The Possibilities*
By J. A. Stanbury (Atlanta, GA USA)

An intriguing and well-crafted tale by first-time author, Imogen Rose. First time author? That in itself is difficult to comprehend, as the story line moves along at a smart pace; the characters are believable and well developed, and the time travel/alternative reality premise, although visted often in other works of fiction, some how seems fresh and new and even possible in Portal.

Although aimed primarily at the young adult reader, I was sufficiently captured by Ms. Rose's storytelling ability to keep turning the page until the very end. In fact, I was sorry to see it end but heartened by the fact that Arizona's journey, Olivia's dilemma, and the enticing possibility of a time travel portal will continue in Equilibrium.

Now, when is that launch date?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Imogen,

welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. By all means start a thread about your book in the Book Bazaar, our forum where we feature our KindleBoards authors, and bookmark it so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Ann

Thank you for the warm welcome and suggestions. I will need to work out how to add my links to my signature. 

Imogen


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

New review at *Hot Gossip Hot Reviews*

http://hotgossiphotreviews.blogspot.com/2010/04/portal-by-imogen-rose.html


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Good luck, it sounds great.

Helen


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you, Helen.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Portal was mentioned in ICE magazine!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Letting my Chihuahua, Tallulah, do my weekly bump this week.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I Rose said:


> Letting my Chihuahua, Tallulah, do my weekly bump this week.


Tallulah is welcome to do your bump. . . .but you need to explain to her that she needs to wait 7 _people_ days, not 7 _dog_ days. . . which is apparently only 5 days really . . . .


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Imogen, how is the sequel coming along?  I have questions, I need answers!  lol!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Stacy, good!  It will be done by the end of the month and then I'll send it in to my editor. I am hoping to have it out by the end of June/early July.


Ann... sorry...


----------



## Virgoddess (May 1, 2010)

I'm about 35% of the way into this one, really enjoying it!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Virgoddess said:


> I'm about 35% of the way into this one, really enjoying it!


Glad you are enjoying it.

PORTAL made the *50 best rated indie authors in the Kindle Store* list on

ireaderreview.com : http://ireaderreview.com/2010/05/08/50-best-rated-indie-authors-in-the-kindle-store/#more-11712


----------



## Virgoddess (May 1, 2010)

Finished last night, posted my review. Thanks for the ride! Can't wait for the next book.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Virgoddess said:


> Finished last night, posted my review. Thanks for the ride! Can't wait for the next book.


Jen, thank you so much for taking the time to post a review. It's very much appreciated.

Imogen


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

JanaOnWheels said:


> Awesome news! I loved this book, so I of course love it when it gets the accolades it deserves!
> 
> I would whine about when the sequel will be out, but I know you're working on it, so please feel free to ignore the whimpering.


Thanks, Jana!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Time for my weekly bump..... Sharing my Mother's day card with you today!









Have a great day everyone!

Imogen

ps.... I am on Romance Junkies today : http://www.romancejunkies.com/rjblog/?p=832


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

That's so sweet! What a lovely picture.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

HelenSmith said:


> That's so sweet! What a lovely picture.


Thanks, Helen. She even drew herself wearing a grey PORTAL t-shirt!


----------



## LET222 (May 3, 2010)

Just finished the book, and I had to come on here to tell how much I LOVED it!!! I cannot wait for the sequel!

Will post a amazon review soon!

Thanks for the great read


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

LET222 said:


> Just finished the book, and I had to come on here to tell how much I LOVED it!!! I cannot wait for the sequel!
> 
> Will post a amazon review soon!
> 
> Thanks for the great read


Thank you so much!! The baby in your avatar is adorable!


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Imogene

Just read all the way through your thread. Your book sounds awesome, so I have to purchase it! 

And I went, Awwwww, when viewing your doggie, Tallulah, and little Lola's picture of your book and reviews. Love the t-shirt Lola wears also. Your biggest fan. So sweet. 

Keep posting pictures like this if you can. I love the added personal touch.  

P.S. And Let222's baby boy in the Avatar is adorable. Blue for boy, right?

Nancy


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Hi, Imogene
> 
> Just read all the way through your thread. Your book sounds awesome, so I have to purchase it!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Nancy! I'll do my best!


----------



## LET222 (May 3, 2010)

Awww thanks... I may be partial, but I think he is pretty cute myself javascript:void(0);


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Tallulah is doing my weekly bump again! She is modeling her "Team Gertrude" t-shirt.









Other news..... the sequel... EQUILIBRIUM.... is done and was sent to my editor today!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I Rose said:


> Thanks, Helen. She even drew herself wearing a grey PORTAL t-shirt!


That's awesome! Love that card. How old is your daughter?

My daughter is 15, and has forgotten my birthday 3 years running. Let alone Father's Day.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> That's awesome! Love that card. How old is your daughter?
> 
> My daughter is 15, and has forgotten my birthday 3 years running. Let alone Father's Day.


Thanks, David. I've got two daughters, nine (the one who made the card) and seventeen. My seventeen-year-old is all abut herself at the moment as well. She's heading off to college in Fall!


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Reading this and enjoying it. Will post a review when I finish it. Good luck with the sequel.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

HelenSmith said:


> Reading this and enjoying it. Will post a review when I finish it. Good luck with the sequel.


Thanks, Helen!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I just finished Portal yesterday.  Great story!  I'll post a review too, as soon as I get the chance.

Can't wait for the next one!

Vicki


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Victorine said:


> I just finished Portal yesterday. Great story! I'll post a review too, as soon as I get the chance.
> 
> Can't wait for the next one!
> 
> Vicki


Thanks, Vicki! My next one, EQUILIBRIUM, is in with the editor at the moment! I started on book three (QUANTUM) this week.


----------



## EliseBell (May 20, 2010)

Previously I had said something about changing your cover entirely, I have reversed my opinion. After seeing my three up at amazon the style of my covers definitely connects them. It is obvious they are a series and I think while your story doesn't have anything to do with the moon the different phases may connect the books together in peoples mind as a series as well. Hope your books are doing well.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

EliseBell said:


> Previously I had said something about changing your cover entirely, I have reversed my opinion. After seeing my three up at amazon the style of my covers definitely connects them. It is obvious they are a series and I think while your story doesn't have anything to do with the moon the different phases may connect the books together in peoples mind as a series as well. Hope your books are doing well.


Thanks, EliseBell. I take the moon pics myself, so they are precious to me and I love seeing them on the cover. Here are the three together....
























PORTAL seems to be doing very well at the moment. The sequel has not been released yet (still on the editor's desk). I have just started writing book three.

On another note, here is a recent blog review by Book Harlot:

http://thisbookharlot.blogspot.com/2010/06/review-portal.html

Imogen


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

Portal is a great book. Both my daughter and I loved it. It is currently featured on my review site: http://breakoutbooks.blogspot.com/ Come over and read my review.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I also purchased your book, (it looks great) but sadly I haven't been able to start it yet. I have so much on my TBR list, but I do plan on getting to it soon.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

MLPMom said:


> I also purchased your book, (it looks great) but sadly I haven't been able to start it yet. I have so much on my TBR list, but I do plan on getting to it soon.


Thanks, MLPMom! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Dawn Judd said:


> Portal is a great book. Both my daughter and I loved it. It is currently featured on my review site: http://breakoutbooks.blogspot.com/ Come over and read my review.


Dawn, thank you so much for featuring my book!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

For my weekly bump I thought I would share the song I constantly listened to while writing the sequel...


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

There is a new interview with Imogen on Breakout Books Book Reviews. Come over and see what she has to say about Portal.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Congratulations on your new book, Imogen!

And on starting the third. You are moving right along!!

Nancy


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

I liked the Portal Q&A on Breakout Books - and now I know why you look so stunning in a scarf, Imogen!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you Dawn, Nancy and Helen (my H-addiction is revealed now,  ).


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

HelenSmith said:


> I liked the Portal Q&A on Breakout Books - and now I know why you look so stunning in a scarf, Imogen!


I love the scarf too. I wish I looked that good in a scarf. 

Vicki


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Victorine said:


> I love the scarf too. I wish I looked that good in a scarf.
> 
> Vicki


I'll subject you to a H girls outing ( always includes bubbly and lunch at Barneys) the next time you are in NYC....


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I know this isn't my genre, but I just had to buy it. I love the concept and the only thing that was holding me back was that a teen was the protagonist. However, that's kind of minor since so many of my favorite movies with similar themes and have teen as the star like Freaky Friday and Back to the Future. 

When I'm done with it, I'd like to post a review on my blog. Is that okay? I have a lot of YA writers who are followers. It may be awhile though, as I have to read Shanghai Girls for a book club by next week.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

MaryMcDonald said:


> I know this isn't my genre, but I just had to buy it. I love the concept and the only thing that was holding me back was that a teen was the protagonist. However, that's kind of minor since so many of my favorite movies with similar themes and have teen as the star like Freaky Friday and Back to the Future.
> 
> When I'm done with it, I'd like to post a review on my blog. Is that okay? I have a lot of YA writers who are followers. It may be awhile though, as I have to read Shanghai Girls for a book club by next week.


I am beyond excited that you decided to take a chance on my book, Mary. I look forward to hearing what you think. Like Freaky Friday, the book does have a very involved mom. In fact, it's the mom's story line that drives the novel. Book Three (QUANTUM) which I am writing at the moment is told by her (the mom's) voice.

I would love for you to post a review on your blog! Thank you.

Imogen


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Imogen Rose said:


> I am beyond excited that you decided to take a chance on my book, Mary. I look forward to hearing what you think. Like Freaky Friday, the book does have a very involved mom. In fact, it's the mom's story line that drives the novel. Book Three (QUANTUM) which I am writing at the moment is told by her (the mom's) voice.
> 
> I would love for you to post a review on your blog! Thank you.
> 
> Imogen


You have a follow up called Quantum? Awesome! The TV show Quantum Leap is like, my third favorite show EVER.  Actually, it's tied for second with Early Edition. Those are both behind Friday Night Lights, the best drama in the history of television (that last bit is a quote from the LA Times TV critic and I totally agree with him.)


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

MaryMcDonald said:


> You have a follow up called Quantum? Awesome! The TV show Quantum Leap is like, my third favorite show EVER.  Actually, it's tied for second with Early Edition. Those are both behind Friday Night Lights, the best drama in the history of television (that last bit is a quote from the LA Times TV critic and I totally agree with him.)


Mary, Book Two Of the Portal Chronicles is called EQUILIBRIUM, it's in with my editor at the mement. QUANTUM is the third book! I have just started writing it, really enjoying it.

We share the same taste in TV shows 

ps... PORTAL just hit number 3 on the time travel best-sellers list... probably a fleeting wonder, so I took a snap!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Whoo hoo!  That's fantastic!  I'm sure it will be #1 soon.  

Vicki


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

That's great news, Imogene!   I can only hope that one day my book will be on the first page of something. Okay, it is, but how many people are searching for enemy combatants?


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you Vicki and Mary!

I am reading Deed to Death at the moment, next up will be your book, Mary. I am intrigued!


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

I just posted an interview I did with Imogen on my blog: http://amandahocking.blogspot.com/2010/06/interview-with-imogen-rose-author-of.html

Congratulations on the ranking!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks, Amanda!!  It was fun! Your site looks great.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Amazon has been notified of a price increase for this book, so it's available for $1.99 for a limited time only (I don't know exactly how long, but I am assuming that it will go up before tomorrow).


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Imogen

Just saying hello! I have your book, and plan to read it once I get my Kindle (soon, soon) but never seem to have time to read anymore! I don't know how you do it all! I loved the sample, by the way.  

Anyway, I'm glad things are going great for Portal, and best wishes on soon getting the sequel out!

TTYL, Nancy


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Imogen!

I just noticed your book says "Pricing Information Unavailable".  You might want to call or email Amazon right away to get that changed.  I hope they can fix it soon for you.

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh no, all of Amazon is really messed up now... it may not be your book.  Don't panic yet.


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

Victorine said:


> Oh no, all of Amazon is really messed up now... it may not be your book. Don't panic yet.


So is everyone's Amazon page is tweaking out? Cause mine sure is. Is this all part of the transition process or whatever?


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Most of Amazon has crashed for now (including the discussion boards).


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Imogen

I just wanted to thank you for recommending Ted! He is a great guy, as you said he would be, and very, very knowledgeable about formatting issues.

I would advise anyone who wants to format their book for Kindle, Smashwords, etc. to contact Ted at [email protected] He is only charging $49 for his services! 

Thanks again, Imogen. I really appreciate you letting me know about Ted.  

Hope you have a great 4th of July weekend!!

Nancy


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Hi, Imogen
> 
> I just wanted to thank you for recommending Ted! He is a great guy, as you said he would be, and very, very knowledgeable about formatting issues.
> 
> ...


Good morning, Nancy!

Ted's great! Did he contact you about the little conversion issue?

I am having a great weekend (Eclipse followed by BBQ and fireworks last night... 

Hope you are having a great weekend as well!

Imogen


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, there was something he said. Not sure, but it's all good now.  

I am proofing, and I'm so pleased with the job he did! It looks sensational, and I have no doubt it will upload beautifully too.

I will be able to upload to Smashwords, etc. soon. So cool!

Again, thanks for telling me about Ted. I have already recommended him to a friend of mine who has a book coming out on Kindle soon.

Congrats on getting your new book out on July 16!

Nancy


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Yes, there was something he said. Not sure, but it's all good now.
> 
> I am proofing, and I'm so pleased with the job he did! It looks sensational, and I have no doubt it will upload beautifully too.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Are you going to put it in the iBook store as well?

Thanks, I am pretty pumped about the launch, can't wait to get the beta reader comments back!
Imogen


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Great Review from the Calico Critic (Amazon Vine Voice)

http://calicocritic.blogspot.com/2010/07/book-review-portal-by-imogen-rose.html

Author Imogen Rose was very gracious to send this book to me after I expressed an interest. Along with Jane Austen novels, I go for almost anything with a time-travel motif. This preoccupation with the genre probably began when I was a child after seeing Christopher Reeve in Somewhere in Time. After that I was hooked. Then Back to the Future pulled me in more as a teen.

So here we have Portal, the first in a series of books called The Portal Chronicles that Ms. Rose is producing. It's centered on young Arizona Stevens, who finds herself in a new time and dimension. Much of her life is the same, but there are enough differences that alert her to this new existence. We later learn that she and other loved ones have traveled through a portal. She once was Arizona Stevens hockey player, but in this new reality, she's Arizona Darley, cheerleader and Barbie emulator. She begins making a life for herself in her new reality, but she presses to return to her old life. Matters are complicated when she meets the attractive Kellan and begins a romantic relationship with him. She wants her old life back, but in order to get there she must leave Kellan behind.

* * *

Portal was not quite what I expected, although I don't know exactly what my expectations were. However, it was a delightful surprise. I love the concepts introduced in Arizona's world, and I came to care about the characters within the story. While simply written for a young, Twilight-saturated demographic, this adult enjoyed the read.

The technology of the portal is shrouded in mystery--we don't get much information on what it's like or how it works for most of the book. But technological explanations really aren't the key here--the story is. And while I found the first 100 pages a bit disorienting, it later enabled me to feel like a part of the story, as Arizona experienced the same confusion herself. What is going on? Where am I? Who are these people? These were thoughts that ran through my head as I began the novel. But as things became clearer for Arizona, they became clearer for me as well.

The book ends on a dramatic note, setting the story up for the next book in the series, Equilibrium, scheduled to be released later this year. I assume that this second title will not be a stand-alone volume, so I recommend that you go ahead and jump into Imogen Rose's Portal when you're ready for a light, entertaining, yet thought-provoking read. I'll be looking forward to more of the same in Equilibrium.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Yay! Congratulations on all your lovely reviews.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

HelenSmith said:


> Yay! Congratulations on all your lovely reviews.


Thanks, Helen!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Betsy, thanks for the review!!

Imogen


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Up to 71 reviews on Amazon now. Here is one of the latest:

The author described this book as "...a light, fun, teen, time-travel fantasy romance with a paranormal twist" and that is exactly what she delivers with this book. Light-handed, yet intriguing, it belongs to teens and adults alike. Just the right amount of romance, balanced with well-developed characters and that "paranormal twist", make this an excellent read. I won't say anything about the plot, since that has already been covered by other reviewers, but I would definitely recommend this one. Thanks for the great book Imogen Rose, keep them coming!

*Other news:*

A couple of weeks ago, I received a book review request from a YA book blogger (Alex at alexreadsbooks.blogspot.com). Now, I always LOVE it when I get these requests, so I sent off a copy right away. A few days later, he emailed me with some "fanpics" he had created-alternative covers for my books! Now, I haven't felt as warm and fuzzy since my daughter made me a hand-made card for mother's day. I was beyond touched.

So, after a few email/twitter exchanges, we decided that it would be fun to produce a special edition copy of Portal with Alex's alternative cover. So, we went ahead and worked on it until...

...I found out that he is just fourteen!! So, I contacted his mom and she was happy for Alex to go ahead with this project. We've been working on both a Kindle and a paperback version. The Kindle version should be up on Amazon by tomorrow, but here is a taster of what the cover looks like:

https://www.createspace.com/3472657

The Kindle version will be available soon.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Holy cow, 71 reviews!  That's fantastic!!!!

You ROCK!

Vicki


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Victorine said:


> Holy cow, 71 reviews! That's fantastic!!!!
> 
> You ROCK!
> 
> Vicki


Thanks, Vicki! <3


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey, I just entered your contest on Goodreads.  Cross your fingers for me, okay?  

Vicki


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Victorine said:


> Hey, I just entered your contest on Goodreads. Cross your fingers for me, okay?
> 
> Vicki


Yay! Crossing!


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

One clicked this weekend. Will post a review when I finish it. Looks good!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

ScottLCollins said:


> One clicked this weekend. Will post a review when I finish it. Looks good!


Thanks, Scott!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I love your t-shirt giveaway.  Ha ha ha ha!  So funny!  Just had to tell you that you're brilliant.

Vicki


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

Imogen and Scott's covers would make a cute couple.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Imogen and Scott's covers would make a cute couple.


Imogen and Scott's covers sitting in a tree...

Ha ha ha ha ha!

Vicki


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Victorine said:


> Imogen and Scott's covers sitting in a tree...
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha!
> 
> Vicki


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Portal was the KND sponsor yesterday:

http://kindlehomepage.blogspot.com/2010/08/uk-edition-kindle-nation-daily-free_4000.html


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

The weekly bump!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

I am getting the sample for this.  I have just released a YA time travel novel myself.  The concept is fascinating


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> I am getting the sample for this. I have just released a YA time travel novel myself. The concept is fascinating


Yes, read the sample. I did and got hooked. It was a great book!

Vicki


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

I guess it's THE thing!
My next book has a time travel machine which takes 4 gulf War vets into my fantasy series! Go figure!
Good luck, 
Dave


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks, Vicki!

Hope you enjoy it, Dave. All the best with your book. Have you checked out John Fitch V's book? More time-travel fun.

*I have a giveaway (actually two) on my FB site at the moment:*

1. *Mouse pad (for all Portal Chronicle fans):*

http://www.facebook.com/pages/PORTAL/243074017116?ref=ts

*2. Signed, numbered, limited-edition hardback copy of EQUILIBRIUM * (for Amazon EQUILIBRIUM reviewers only)

http://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=100105350049895&id=243074017116


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

New giveaway at goodreads!!  See my sig for a link.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Signed paperback copy of PORTAL Enter by clicking "like" or by leaving a comment. Contest ends 9/02. http://tinyurl.com/PortalFB


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

This book has now received 65 five-star reviews on Amazon.


----------



## slwiser (Dec 28, 2009)

I just finish Portal and am about a third through Equilibrium.  Portal was a good story, well constructed but not as good as the second one as far as I am into it.  Equilibrium seems so much better in many ways but it builds on Portal so that one must read Portal first.  If I had to give them star ratings I would give Portal four and Equilibrium five.  Being almost 60 and male, the female teen prospective of the world in Portal has been a very different experience for me but worth it for the entertainment value that I have gotten from reading it.  I just enjoy fun reads and these have been exactly that for me.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

slwiser said:


> I just finish Portal and am about a third through Equilibrium. Portal was a good story, well constructed but not as good as the second one as far as I am into it. Equilibrium seems so much better in many ways but it builds on Portal so that one must read Portal first. If I had to give them star ratings I would give Portal four and Equilibrium five. Being almost 60 and male, the female teen prospective of the world in Portal has been a very different experience for me but worth it for the entertainment value that I have gotten from reading it. I just enjoy fun reads and these have been exactly that for me.


Slwiser, it's so great to hear that you enjoyed the books! I understand what you mean about the progression. Portal was my first ever attempt at writing and I could feel the writing get better with the second one. My style has remained the same, but I feel the flow improved. This story was meant to be a fun, light read, so I am so happy that you were able to read and enjoy them in the spirit intended.


----------



## D. B. Henson (Apr 27, 2010)

I just finished reading PORTAL and I really enjoyed it.  Here's the review I posted on Amazon and Goodreads:

Teenage hockey star, Arizona Stevens, goes to sleep in the year 2009 and wakes in 2008.  Not only has she traveled back in time, when she looks in the mirror, she sees a blond Barbie version of herself.  How did she get to this new life in California, and how can she get back to her real life in New Jersey?

I don’t usually read YA novels, but PORTAL had me hooked from the beginning.  Imogen Rose has crafted a wonderful story that’s not just for teens.  Readers of all ages will enjoy this well-written novel and be charmed by the spunky Arizona.

Thanks for a great read, Imogen!

Debbie


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

D. B. Henson said:


> I just finished reading PORTAL and I really enjoyed it. Here's the review I posted on Amazon and Goodreads:
> 
> Teenage hockey star, Arizona Stevens, goes to sleep in the year 2009 and wakes in 2008. Not only has she traveled back in time, when she looks in the mirror, she sees a blond Barbie version of herself. How did she get to this new life in California, and how can she get back to her real life in New Jersey?
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Debbie. I must admit that I was very nervous when you said you were going to read it. Your opinion means a lot, so I am beyond relieved that you enjoyed it. Thank you for posting the review.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

PORTAL got its 100th Amazon review this morning!!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations   The premise sounded fascinating so I grabbed it


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Congratulations, Imogen!  That's tremendous.  All continued success to you.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Julia (Jul 30, 2010)

I've read the first 2 books and loved them both! I'm not really into YA unless they are really, really good and yours are and I happily posted a 5 star review on Amazon.  I've read the Twilight series too and I enjoyed your books more and can't wait for the 3rd book to come out. Congrats on your 100th review!!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Arkali said:


> Congratulations  The premise sounded fascinating so I grabbed it


Thanks! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Karen Fenech said:


> Congratulations, Imogen! That's tremendous. All continued success to you.
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


Thanks, Karen! xoxo


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Julia said:


> I've read the first 2 books and loved them both! I'm not really into YA unless they are really, really good and yours are and I happily posted a 5 star review on Amazon.  I've read the Twilight series too and I enjoyed your books more and can't wait for the 3rd book to come out. Congrats on your 100th review!!


Julia, thanks and thanks so much for the review! I am huge Twilight fan (I have to be, my daughters are obsessed with the books and movies) as well.


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow, Imogen. How did you manage to get so many reviews?


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

bobavey said:


> Wow, Imogen. How did you manage to get so many reviews?


Sales have been good.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

I'll be sampling your fine looking book now!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> I'll be sampling your fine looking book now!


Thanks! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

Imogen Rose said:


> Thanks! Hope you enjoy it.


I took your advice on my Y/A title, _two outta three ain't bad_..lol Alex wont do a Kindle book but thats cool. Thank you so very much!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> I took your advice on my Y/A title, _two outta three ain't bad_..lol Alex wont do a Kindle book but thats cool. Thank you so very much!


Yes, we need to work on Alex to go eBook! He's only 14, he'll get there eventually. 

*ANNOUNCEMENT!!*

Halloween GIVEAWAY.... A surprise Swag Pack

Enter here: http://www.facebook.com/notes/portal/halloween-giveaway-surprise-swag-pack/440877449577


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Five minutes with a Kindle in his hand, and Alex would be converted.

Either that, or when he moves out and has to pay for his own space.  Ha ha ha ha!

Vicki


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Victorine said:


> Five minutes with a Kindle in his hand, and Alex would be converted.
> 
> Either that, or when he moves out and has to pay for his own space. Ha ha ha ha!
> 
> Vicki


Exactly! Even my nine-year-old loves it. You'd think that the young one's would be into the fact that it's the 'greener' option as well as space saving (and money saving!).


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Just dropping in to say hi. As you know, I'm not normally a YA reader (my guilty pleasure is true crime and criminal psychology), but I thoroughly enjoyed Portal. Regardless of genre, your writing engages.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

VickiT said:


> Just dropping in to say hi. As you know, I'm not normally a YA reader (my guilty pleasure is true crime and criminal psychology), but I thoroughly enjoyed Portal. Regardless of genre, your writing engages.
> 
> Cheers
> Vicki


Thank you, Vicki! I am so pleased (and relieved!) that you enjoyed it.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

There is still time to enter the Halloween giveaways on my FB site!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

New book trailer produced by Kipp Poe Speicher


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I just saw that trailer for the first time. Very enigmatic, it makes me want to read the book. Which I can now, I bought it!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> I just saw that trailer for the first time. Very enigmatic, it makes me want to read the book. Which I can now, I bought it!


Thanks, Robin! Glad you enjoyed the trailer, Kipp Poe is very talented. Hope you like the book!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

A Brand New Free Kindle Nation Short - A Letter and Excerpt from THE PORTAL CHRONICLES

http://tinyurl.com/PortalKN


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

And now I have read it. Looking forward to the rest of the books.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> And now I have read it. Looking forward to the rest of the books.


Thanks! Quantum ARC paperbacks arrived today!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Hi Imogen,

Just popping in to say hello. Don't get the chance often these days.

Happy Halloween!  

Cheers,
Vicki


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

VickiT said:


> Hi Imogen,
> 
> Just popping in to say hello. Don't get the chance often these days.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Vicki! Hope you had a great Halloween as well xoxo


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Quantum, book three, will be out next Tuesday!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Imogen Rose said:


> Quantum, book three, will be out next Tuesday!


You have been busy. Go, Imogen! 

 CONGRATULATIONS! 

How many books have you planned for the series?

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow, Imogen!

That's so cool! A third book in the series already!

Wishing you much success with _Quantum_...

Nancy


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

VickiT said:


> You have been busy. Go, Imogen!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Vicki! I'm not sure how many there will be, I haven't got a plan, I just sit down and write and hope for the best. 



Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Wow, Imogen!
> 
> That's so cool! A third book in the series already!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Nancy!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

New YA Special Edition Cover for Portal:


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Imogen Rose said:


> New YA Special Edition Cover for Portal:


Yes, yes, yes... that's exactly how I pictured Arizona! 

Great cover, Imogen, especially for the YA market.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

VickiT said:


> Yes, yes, yes... that's exactly how I pictured Arizona!
> 
> Great cover, Imogen, especially for the YA market.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Vicki!!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

I'm curious: Has your new cover had any effect on your sales, Imogen? I liked the old one, but this cover really stands out.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

For the next few weeks Kindle Kisses will be giving away ten Kindle copies of a featured book. Today it is Hush Money by Susan Bischoff and Portal (which is my book). For details:

HUSH MONEY: http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=470435709220

PORTAL: http://nblo.gs/bxnli


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Imogen. . .since you already have a thread for _Portal_ I merged your latest post with it. . . .though it includes another title, it's basically promotion for your book as well.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

VickiT said:


> I'm curious: Has your new cover had any effect on your sales, Imogen? I liked the old one, but this cover really stands out.
> 
> Cheers
> Vicki


Vicki

I just got the paperbacks and they look AWESOME!!!!










I have not seen a difference in sales for the original version and I guess it will take some time before this new version is noticed. I think it may sell better in the paperback version eventually.

Im


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

Imogen, you got mentioned over on the Kindle forum--you're on someone's top 10 Indie books for 2010. Thought you'd like to know.

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=Tx26JFOD9Q7YVFE&displayType=tagsDetail


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

kayakruthie said:


> Imogen, you got mentioned over on the Kindle forum--you're on someone's top 10 Indie books for 2010. Thought you'd like to know.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=Tx26JFOD9Q7YVFE&displayType=tagsDetail


AWESOME!!!!!!!! Thanks you so much for pointing that out, I hadn't seen that. Makes my day!










http://www.facebook.com/notes/portal/portal-special-edition-christmas-giveaway/476770664577


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!*


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Amazon sends me e-mails sporadically recommending books, and the most recent one recommended I buy your book.  Talk about some free marketing.  Just thought you'd like to hear that.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> Amazon sends me e-mails sporadically recommending books, and the most recent one recommended I buy your book. Talk about some free marketing. Just thought you'd like to hear that.


Awesome! How cool is that! Thanks!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

*Merry Christmas Imogen!*

Very cool about Portal being included in an Amazon email recommendation! 










Vicki xx


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

VickiT said:


> *Merry Christmas Imogen!*
> 
> Very cool about Portal being included in an Amazon email recommendation!
> 
> ...


OMG, what a cute kangaroo! I must make it over to Australia sometime! I have family in Sidney.

Have a fun Christmas, Vicki!! xoxo


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

VickiT said:


> *Merry Christmas Imogen!*
> 
> Very cool about Portal being included in an Amazon email recommendation!
> 
> ...


Hope you had a great Christmas!! Can't believe 2011 is about to start soon!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome Portal as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Good luck, Imogen!  

I haven't seen you around much lately, so I assume you're busy writing. Then again, it might be because I've been keeping a low profile myself.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

VickiT said:


> Good luck, Imogen!
> 
> I haven't seen you around much lately, so I assume you're busy writing. Then again, it might be because I've been keeping a low profile myself.
> 
> ...


Hi, Vicki!! Great to "see" you! I have been busy writing (editing at the moment). My new book (Faustine) comes out on 3/14, so I am racing to get it all done for then. How have you been? Did you have a good Christmas? My treat was reading Sleigh Malice over the holidays... I truly enjoyed it, you are an amazing writer. Im xoxo


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Imogen Rose said:


> Hi, Vicki!! Great to "see" you! I have been busy writing (editing at the moment). My new book (Faustine) comes out on 3/14, so I am racing to get it all done for then. How have you been? Did you have a good Christmas? My treat was reading Sleigh Malice over the holidays... I truly enjoyed it, you are an amazing writer. Im xoxo


Hi Imogen,

Great to hear you're busy writing! You're good having a release date for a book that you haven't finished. No pressure, right? 

I'm thrilled you enjoyed Sleight Malice. I had a low-key, no-stress Christmas and New Year. Bliss. I'm slowly working my way through my TBR pile. I hope to get to EQUILIBRIUM (Portal Chronicles Book Two) soon, and then QUANTUM (Portal Chronicles Book Three).

Writing-wise, I'm revisiting an old unpublished novel. Scary. 

Happy writing!

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

VickiT said:


> Hi Imogen,
> 
> Great to hear you're busy writing! You're good having a release date for a book that you haven't finished. No pressure, right?
> 
> ...


Oh exciting! Can't wait to hear what you put out there next! xoxo


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, Imogen now I have read Portal.
This is YA?  Not that there is anything wrong with it.
But I am definitely not YA and I thought it was terrific.
Love the catch line _ "Come find me two years ago"......Neat.
And I happen to like the changing perspective - going back and forth between characters and times.
So now I gotta go get Equilibrium.
Must know more.


Just sayin.......


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> Ok, Imogen now I have read Portal.
> This is YA? Not that there is anything wrong with it.
> But I am definitely not YA and I thought it was terrific.
> Love the catch line _ "Come find me two years ago"......Neat.
> ...


I love what you are "Just Sayin....."  I am so glad you enjoyed it. It's YA, but I think it appeals to a wide age range. Hope you enjoy the sequel!


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

I downloaded portal because I'm a sci fi buff but didn't think I would like it because it was aimed at YA's. I had finished my book line up and scanned my kindle for something new. Once I started reading it I couldn't stop! I read it all in one day! I was surprized when I reread the book description and it was one of the ones I did not think would appeal to me!


So now I'm reading the second one and am just as hooked! It's a pleasant break from the stuff I usually read.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

mcostas said:


> I downloaded portal because I'm a sci fi buff but didn't think I would like it because it was aimed at YA's. I had finished my book line up and scanned my kindle for something new. Once I started reading it I couldn't stop! I read it all in one day! I was surprized when I reread the book description and it was one of the ones I did not think would appeal to me!
> 
> So now I'm reading the second one and am just as hooked! It's a pleasant break from the stuff I usually read.


I am delighted to hear that you enjoyed it, despite it not being sci-fi! Hope you enjoy the next one!


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Cool!  I'm always up for a good time-travel thriller...


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Patrick Skelton said:


> Cool! I'm always up for a good time-travel thriller...


Awesome, try the sample first.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Forget the sample - buy the book.
Trust me, you will love it.

Just sayin......


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> Forget the sample - buy the book.
> Trust me, you will love it.
> 
> Just sayin......


xoxo


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Next book... Momentum ... release date 7/15/2011


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh, very good.
I, for one, will be waiting for it.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Imogen Rose said:


> Next book... Momentum ... release date 7/15/2011


Way to go, Imogen. I'll get the bubbly on ice. 

I only wish I were half as productive as you are.

Have a great weekend. And happy Independence Day!

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

VickiT said:


> Way to go, Imogen. I'll get the bubbly on ice.
> 
> I only wish I were half as productive as you are.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Vicki!

Have a wonderful weekend! Im


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

24 hr offer is now over.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Imogen, you are sly.

You have a free edition of _Portal_ available parallel to the other edition. I have never seen such deep magic. How did you do that?

(Also, the moon phase covers are gorgeous in their simplicity. Brilliant!)


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

I've had these two editions up for over a year. The one in the select program is a clean YA edition (for school libraries etc). The story-line is different to steer away from any suggestions of underage drinking/sex etc.


----------

